# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  مخابز غزة على شفا التوقف الكلي بسبب الحصار المستمر منذ 16 يوماً

## حسان القضاة

حذرت جمعية اصحاب المخابز الفلسطينية، الخميس 20-11-2008، من أن كافة مخابز قطاع غزة ستتوقف عن العمل كليا "خلال يومين على الأكثر"، نتيجة نفاد الدقيق والوقود وانقطاع

أكثر...

----------

